# Business License vs Contractors License



## tdkcg (Mar 23, 2015)

Do I need a business license to go along with my GC license for conducting business? Will I need one to open a business bank account?

Thanks


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

At least were I live, business licenses are required mostly by cities. Unincorporated areas of the county are exempt.

Most towns and cities make you get one when you go to pull a permit. It's just a money grab.

And I've never needed one to open a business checking account, just a fictitious business name statement.



Delta


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

On both counts...probably...but not necessarily.

I live in and conduct my business in Lake Forest CA. The city does not require me to have a business license to do business in the city. If I renewed my contractors license and got back in the business I would not have to get a business license in the city. 

There're other cities though that require that I get a license for their city if were to do contracting there.

(notice the appropriate use of all three "there(s) in that last sentence)

I have a business bank account for a credit union that did not require me to have a business license in the city and a second one elsewhere that did.

Well, that was about the best answer I could give you.

Andy.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

All the cities around here require you to get a business license, $150 or so, to pull a permit. It's just a tax, and in the case of some cities, it registers you for collection of further taxes and enforcement of other local laws.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I think you need a federal ID # in addition to contractor license...not a business license, at least here you do.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

To be legitimate where I am, I need a city business license, plus, the contractors license. To pull permits in my city and in others around here, I need a business license in each city I do business. 

Since we pull fire alarm permits in a lot of cities, we have to have a business permit in each city.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> At least were I live, business licenses are required mostly by cities. Unincorporated areas of the county are exempt.
> 
> Most towns and cities make you get one when you go to pull a permit. It's just a money grab.
> 
> ...


To open a business bank account I had to provide my EIN number and form from the government.


----------

